# Ielts request for remark-IDP India



## GoneGirl (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi guys... I got W6.5 S7 R7.5 L 8.5... I had applied for remarking 7 weeks back... Yesterday when I called they told results are declared and it will be sent to me and I can get the tracking number on Monday...I haven't got the amount credited yet... Should I understand that I haven't got it changed? I was so hopeful


----------

